# Regarding Holiday Payment



## ramanand (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi all,

I am working in a restaurant for 7 months ( my contract started from first week of December, 2015). I took 2 weeks leave (I have received $400 when i was in 2 weeks leave). The restaurant do not provide payslip, so when i have received my payment there is no any information mention regarding 8% holiday payment. 

Now i would like to know can i claim 8% holiday payment for my entire work period? 
I have received $400 when i was in leave for 2 weeks.

I heard employee can get 28 days paid holiday in a year in New Zealand (i have contract job).
Employee can get 8% holiday payment and 28 days paid holiday both? or either 8% holiday payment or 28 days paid holiday?

Any suggestion appreciate

Cheers!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Normally a "full time" employee (i.e someone who is working generally 40hrs per week) in NZ will qualify for 4 weeks paid annual leave per year which is pro rata'd so you earn the leave as you work. 
It is not 28 days of leave, as a person does not work 7 days per week. It would be 20 days of leave or equivalent to 5 days per week and I must remind you again that this is for full time employees.
if you are not working full time then it would be less.
If a person receives this annual leave that you can take as and when you like within reason and as agreed by your employer then you do not also get holiday pay in your salary.
If you are not entitled to holidays as above - e.g its a casual contract or whatever then the company will pay you an additional percentage of your pay on top of your normal salary rate as a holiday pay element meaning you will come away from work with more money, but you would not be entitled to any paid annual leave. You'd still be able to take the leave in the same way but you wouldn't be paid for the time you are not at work.
All depends what is in your contract and you should get a payslip as a lot of important info is on there like your hours worked, rate of pay, any other elements of pay that you receive and your running total for the year etc. It also states the income tax payments made by the company out of your pay on your behalf.


----------

